# LR Mobile Collection to Instagram & Facebook



## RSK (Sep 19, 2017)

It's easy to post a single photo, but Is it possible to post an entire Collection from LR Mobile to Instagram or Facebook?

And while I'm at it, when I create a Collection on my desktop and re-arrange the photos in a custom order, I then sync to LR Mobile, but why does LR Mobile not display the Collection photos in that layout? It reverts back to Capture time.

Thanks!


----------



## prbimages (Sep 20, 2017)

Re: sort order - On Android, LR mobile gives the option of changing the sort order. You can choose between capture time, modified date, filename, and "custom order". If you choose "custom order" it uses the order which you have set on your desktop.


----------



## RSK (Sep 20, 2017)

Must be an iOS shortcoming, thanks PRB


----------

